# Pioneer deq-p9



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

PIONEER PREMIER DEQ-P9 DIGITAL PREAMP FOR DEX-P9 - eBay (item 200456996793 end time Apr-08-10 19:11:58 PDT)

This is mine, selling because my dexp9 has a bad display, won't eject cd, and broken remote. Time for something new


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Ouch, what combo are you going with now?


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

don't know for sure, depends on what pops up. Definitely looking at the bitone + video head, possibly original f1.


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

That's really too bad dude sorry your $hit got messed up.


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

ritous1 said:


> don't know for sure, depends on what pops up. Definitely looking at the bitone + video head, possibly original f1.


video head?


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

back up with lowered price


----------

